# I'll just make this in my spare time...



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

http://www.wimp.com/cutscans/

Now that I'm on the floor laughing myself silly!


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

That is a cute project. Thanks for posting.


----------



## llamagenny (Feb 26, 2013)

Wonder if he can knit that fast?


----------



## RitaLittleCat (Sep 19, 2011)

Stablebummom said:


> http://www.wimp.com/cutscans/
> 
> Now that I'm on the floor laughing myself silly!


I'm laughing with you.


----------



## Jimcasmom (Jun 18, 2011)

Only going to make one? Ah yes some folks just have too much time on their hands.


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

Really cute, but I probably wouldn't make it. :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

What a fabulous idea,thanks for posting.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

What a fabulous idea,thanks for posting.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Wow! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

Talk about inventive recycling.


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

It's very cute. Those with an affinity for Coke will especially love it. The only thing that concerns me is getting hurt while cutting the cans. If you remember the movie, Twister, where they cut Pepsi cans to make Dorothy's flying do-dads, the movie portrays them cutting up their hands quite a bit. Whether that would actually happen is something I don't know.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thanks, had to share!


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

I think I have a headache!


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

Nice project for my sons during their Christmas recess. Thanks for sharing


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## Sherlyn (Sep 24, 2013)

OMG! What will people think up next??


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Boy, at one time I could have had enough cans for five trucks in one day. I think I kept the Coke company in business for years. Then one day the doctor told me to stop and I've never had another. It has been about five years, and I miss it, but don't want to get addicted to it again. I love the truck. Thank you for posting.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Wow!!


----------



## Tokyoal (Mar 19, 2014)

So funny!


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

cool :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Cool project - thanks for sharing.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very cute and yes I'm going to do this one right away lol lol Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Wow, do you need a shot if you get cut by tin?


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

That is so cool. I am going to send this to my daughter, she has two little boys!!!! thanks


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

How interesting! People's artistic imaginations never cease to amaze me. Coca Cola should commission him.


----------



## Thulha (Nov 10, 2011)

Great idea!


----------



## laceweight (Jun 20, 2011)

Aack! Blood! Mine!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

lil rayma said:


> Boy, at one time I could have had enough cans for five trucks in one day. I think I kept the Coke company in business for years. Then one day the doctor told me to stop and I've never had another. It has been about five years, and I miss it, but don't want to get addicted to it again. I love the truck. Thank you for posting.


Same here, we don't drink any coke at our house. The only thing that we keep in the house is Ginger Ale in a litter bottle.

Looks like a project for hubby actually I don't know if he would have time either. :lol:


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Very inventive ! Love the lights shining through the holes !


----------



## Georget (Jul 14, 2011)

GinB said:


> It's very cute. Those with an affinity for Coke will especially love it. The only thing that concerns me is getting hurt while cutting the cans. If you remember the movie, Twister, where they cut Pepsi cans to make Dorothy's flying do-dads, the movie portrays them cutting up their hands quite a bit. Whether that would actually happen is something I don't know.


I recycle our aluminum cans by cutting the top and bottom off as shown in the video and yes you can get cut by the sharp edges. I put band-aids on the tips of my fingers and in the webbing of my thumbs. I make plant markers by scribing the side of the can with no color and cutting slits about 1/2 inch apart to weave either recycled fondue skewers or cut metal clothes hangers. They do not break down in the elements. They look a little like square sails in the garden.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

Oh, pahleeze. Still laughing.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

Oh, pahleeze. Still laughing.


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

This is a great project for those who drink a lot of coke and have a lot of time on their hands.


----------



## justcrafty (Jun 30, 2012)

great to see some one recycling these cans bet he has a good market for them with the people who collect every thing coke


----------



## grannyfabulous4 (Apr 3, 2012)

Hubby is retired, so going to try to get him to make one for our grandson!!!! I have made many snowflakes out of pop cans and have never cut myself. Must be a little careful, of course. Hubby's hands are rough and tough from working with wood all his life, so think he will be OK. I would even set up a little card table in front of his TV chair if he will do it!!!!!!!! Will post, if he does it.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Very creative...


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Good grief!


----------



## Balla (Oct 17, 2014)

It's a great truck. But I'd be sure to cut myself. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

This is so neat thanks.....


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

Sending to my husband. I'll see how excited he'll be to maybe make one for one of our grandson!!!!! LOL


----------



## uknurse (Sep 30, 2011)

Wow,thanks for the link,very funny,


----------

